# Asus USB charger Plus not working anymore



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2014)

When I just had my laptop a few days USB charger Plus worked just fine, I could charge my phone on my laptop while my laptop was off. After a few days I turned off my laptop and then my phone stopped charging, so it did not work anymore. The next day I downloaded the latest version of USB charger Plus from the Asus site , installed and it worked again, the next day again nothing... It stopped working again.
So when I turn off my laptop now it just stops charging. I don't know how to solve this.


----------



## erixx (Jun 19, 2014)

Before you turn of your laptop, is the phone already plugged and charging?
1) there may be "sensors" that detect presence of a device when de pc is running, not after closing it down.
2) all these "value" softwares, ops, sorry, "apps" are highly prone to fail
3) energy settings are also often autochanging to default schemes.

The above is based on my experience with a series of Asrock and Asus mobos, your milage may vary.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2014)

erixx said:


> Before you turn of your laptop, is the phone already plugged and charging?
> 1) there may be "sensors" that detect presence of a device when de pc is running, not after closing it down.
> 2) all these "value" softwares, ops, sorry, "apps" are highly prone to fail
> 3) energy settings are also often autochanging to default schemes.
> ...



Yes I connect my phone when it's still on, I can't use the USB port for charging when I connect my phone when it's off already, that does not work.
Now I think it might have to do with hibernate, I never turn off my laptop completely.


----------



## n0tiert (Jun 19, 2014)

Did you checked Bios if feature is enabled ?

usually there is an option for it


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2014)

n0tiert said:


> Did you checked Bios if feature is enabled ?
> 
> usually there is an option for it



Yes I think so because it works fine for a day if I reinstall the software again.


----------



## erixx (Jun 19, 2014)

4) if you have multiple USB ports, the charging one usually is only one specific one! On my Asus laptop it is indicated by a lightning symbol.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 19, 2014)

erixx said:


> 4) if you have multiple USB ports, the charging one usually is only one specific one! On my Asus laptop it is indicated by a lightning symbol.



Yes thats correct! I'm using the USB port with lightning symbol.


----------

